# Hi... Oh and I just bought a TT Quattro Sport today!



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi everyone! 

Just thought I'd introduce myself - I'm Ian, but I'm more commonly known as 118 on forums (don't ask!) :roll:

Well today I have just put down a deposit on this lil baby! I'll be changing from a MINI Cooper S Works, and after the test drive today, I don't think I'll be disappointed with the TT at all!!!  8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome the best colour to all you have to do now is join the TTOC


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks  ooooh I'll have a look at that then! 8)


----------



## maxdude (Oct 8, 2006)

won't be as quick as your works will it????


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah think it will be! The Works is 210bhp and 0-60 in about 6.6 secs


----------



## Gonch (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi mate, welsome, i too have just bought a TT t'day, i see you are just down the road from me, i am in sunny Bognor.


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey! Hehe excellent, how weird is that - what you gone for? 8)


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

welcome and great choice


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

qs is much faster than the mini. 5.9 0-60 i left many standing. Seems much better mid range tho.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Looks stunning 8) . Certainly don't see many blue QS on the road 8) Congratulations and welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks everyone - I'm dead dead chuffed! Can't wait to pick it up now


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Whats the market like now for them? i lost big time on both of my qS's


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

well this one was registered Feb 06 and has only done 3500 miles! it's 1 of 3 of the dealer's ex demos - almost Â£23k


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hey 118, you didn't fancy a red (lady bird) type one then?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Nice QS mate....Still miss mine loads. Thinking off buying another. Just with a smaller steering wheel.

Hmm i wonder what unfortunate soul bought my old one. lol


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

haha well it's funny you should say that, cos it was a red one that I saw for sale in Derby on Sunday that me even think about the TT QS 8) I prefer metallics tho tbh 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

all qS are/have metallic/pearlescent paint


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It's a real shame Audi didn't make the QS with rear seats! And before anybody pulls me up on that statement, I mean for passengers not for anything else :wink:


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

118 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just thought I'd introduce myself - I'm Ian, but I'm more commonly known as 118 on forums (don't ask!) :roll:
> 
> Well today I have just put down a deposit on this lil baby! I'll be changing from a MINI Cooper S Works, and after the test drive today, I don't think I'll be disappointed with the TT at all!!!  8)


Sweet. Almost the exact same color combo of the '05 MINI S I sold to buy my TT. My MINI was Hyper Blue with a black top. I don't miss it. Too toyish, but my FSDs made a real difference in the handling. You'll appreciate the solid feel of the TT, inside and out.


----------



## MK1-TT (Nov 18, 2006)

Top choice and welcome to the mad house.

I went for the "lady bird" red un myself. Have had it about three weeks now and still really enjoying it.

One of the most impressive points so far is the confidence it gives me to make good progress in rain/wet on back roads.

Great car! 

Cheers

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Congrats , good choice 8)

enjoy


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Stunning car, welcome to the fold 118 

Definitely hook yourself up with some TTOC membership and bring it down to a few meets if you can!

...and yes it'll be quicker than the Mini and with far superior traction. Enjoy 8)


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

welcome fellow QS user


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

nice choice!

welcome to the party :lol: :lol:

:wink:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. 

You don't see many MB QSs on the forum. In fact, I've never seen a QS on the road.


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks everyone  that was one thing I was really impressed with - how well the car handled and it felt really planted on the road. I'm hoping to get it by next weekend if I can, just depends on what I do with the Works. Def gonna join TTOC tho!  8)


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Looking at that photo it appears as if you've got normal leather seats not the alcantara recaros??? Never seen one with leather although it was an option.The fixed recaros and no rear seat made it a no no for me.


----------



## youngg (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome 118......


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

Scooby-Doo said:


> Looking at that photo it appears as if you've got normal leather seats not the alcantara recaros??? Never seen one with leather although it was an option.The fixed recaros and no rear seat made it a no no for me.


yeah these are the leather and alcantera heated seats - very comfortable! I was going to get one with the Recaro's, but I decided they wouldn't have been as practical for me - they do look very nice though 8)


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Thats a very rare car,have you got rear seats as well? I might well have bought a QS if only it had those seats.The recaros are a bit of a bugger to get out of,and vitually impossible if someone's parked very close to you.Very nice car like the colour combo.


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks - I love the colour combo  Before I saw the QS I was going to get a new Works (still have the order in for it actually - must cancel that!), but as soon as I saw this car, I fell in love with it - the new Works was going to be blue too and I guess with the contrasting roof, it kinda makes it like a MINI :lol:. I sat in a red QS at the weekend, which had the buckets, and that was parked beside a couple of cars - even I struggled to get in and out and I'm only little! :roll:

No I haven't got any rear seats, but I never use them anyway 8)


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome 118 from another QS owner, I've had mine 15 months and still love it to bits.  8)

The blue is stunning, I was after one but couldn't get one, but I love the Avus too now. :lol:

A Blueflame exhaust suits it very well :wink:

Enjoy and yes, join the TTOC!!!


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

Wecome 118
Nice to see another Sussex member :wink:


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

LoTTie said:


> Welcome 118 from another QS owner, I've had mine 15 months and still love it to bits.  8)
> 
> The blue is stunning, I was after one but couldn't get one, but I love the Avus too now. :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks!  Yeah I love the blue - I keep looking at the picture of it and thinking mmmmmm yeah I've def made the right decision! :wink:


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

Johnwx said:


> Wecome 118
> Nice to see another Sussex member :wink:


Thanks Johnwx - where abouts in Sussex are you from?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

When do you pick it up 118? 8)


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm not too sure yet - I'm hoping for next weekend, or possibly during the week, but I want it now!  hehe


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

woohoo! quick update, I'm picking the beast up on Wed arvo    can't wait [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Ian, fancy meeting you here :lol: :lol: :lol:

So this is where you popped off to


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

118 said:


> woohoo! quick update, I'm picking the beast up on Wed arvo    can't wait [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Wecome to the fold 118!

Make sure you sleep well between now and wednesday - especially tuesday night :wink:

Really nice colour, theres one around my way, its the only blue QS I have seen and looks great!


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Nice one 118,
Be sure to post a decent photo won't you.
Don't bother to tell us about the grin during the first mile. We will all be able to guess that.


----------



## MBK (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi 118,

good choice, welcome to the qS experience, you might be surprised how much attention you get, I'm amazed, I thought the Mk1 TT thing was well over but people do seem to coo and ooh, all very positive reaction!

Switch the ESP off and enjoy! :twisted:


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

AidenL said:


> Ian, fancy meeting you here :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> So this is where you popped off to


haha hey Aiden! 

yup, but don't worry, I'll still be around on M2 :wink: 

I didn't realise you had a TT too! 8)


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks everyone - can't wait for Wed now, it's gonna draaaaaaaaaaaaaaag :roll: hehe

yup, will post plenty of pics - I love the colour, not seen any round my way yet 8)


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

picking the car up tomorrow at 12 now, as the tracker didn't arrive at the dealer til today  can't wait! hopefully it won't be snowing :roll: :lol:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Enjoy the collection!!  8)

Look forward to the pics.


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks 

I'll get some pics up asap - hopefully the weather will be ok, I've been checking the forecast all day! :lol:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Now look 118 this smiling and laughing lark must stop. You collect the car toworrow yes? So you have to keep some  and :lol: for the collection OK. :roll:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi 118 and welcome.

Love the colour combo. I have seen one in that colour in the Cotswolds and had to take a pic of it :roll:


----------



## dannys1 (Oct 27, 2006)

Scooby-Doo said:


> Thats a very rare car,have you got rear seats as well? I might well have bought a QS if only it had those seats.The recaros are a bit of a bugger to get out of,and vitually impossible if someone's parked very close to you.Very nice car like the colour combo.


You sound like your 73 or something :lol:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

The QS seats are not that bad, infact I think that they are better than standard seats.

There is a nack to getting in and out, once you have got it sorted you are fine!


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Now look 118 this smiling and laughing lark must stop. You collect the car toworrow yes? So you have to keep some  and :lol: for the collection OK. :roll:


haha sorry, but I won't run out of  or :lol: - there will be plenty more tomorrow


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

KenTT said:


> Hi 118 and welcome.
> 
> Love the colour combo. I have seen one in that colour in the Cotswolds and had to take a pic of it :roll:


thanks 

you just *had* to post a picture didn't you :roll: :lol: :wink: hehe


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

118 said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > Ian, fancy meeting you here :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


I don't have a TT yet  - see my siggy 

My MINI is going for mine


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

God I love that blue combo.  I love my avus combo too, but I love that blue. [smiley=sweetheart.gif] Stunning. Bring it up the M40 to a Warwickshire meet 118! 8) We'll buy you a pint (of shandy!! :lol: )


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

AidenL said:


> I don't have a TT yet  - see my siggy
> 
> My MINI is going for mine


aaaah yeah I see it now :roll:

so we're both losing the MINI's for TT's then


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

LoTTie said:


> God I love that blue combo.  I love my avus combo too, but I love that blue. [smiley=sweetheart.gif] Stunning. Bring it up the M40 to a Warwickshire meet 118! 8) We'll buy you a pint (of shandy!! :lol: )


haha ok then - I'm always round there anyway!


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

118 said:


> LoTTie said:
> 
> 
> > God I love that blue combo.  I love my avus combo too, but I love that blue. [smiley=sweetheart.gif] Stunning. Bring it up the M40 to a Warwickshire meet 118! 8) We'll buy you a pint (of shandy!! :lol: )
> ...


8th Feb is the next one, see the Events section, would be great to see you and the car.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya both,
I had a test drive in a ragtop Mini prior to buying my TTR and have to say that I was very impressed. However, you guys have owned them for some time and not like me just tested them. Will you miss them?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

118 said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a TT yet  - see my siggy
> ...


Yep  Though me not till the end of May


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
With the spec you have chosen you will have a fond memory for your Mini till you turn the key of your TT.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> With the spec you have chosen you will have a fond memory for your Mini till you turn the key of your TT.


 

I can't resist the options list


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya both,
> I had a test drive in a ragtop Mini prior to buying my TTR and have to say that I was very impressed. However, you guys have owned them for some time and not like me just tested them. Will you miss them?


I will miss the little MINI though, great car, great social scene, made a lot of friends on www.mini2.com, and well, I'll be keeping in touch with them - hope to meet new folk on here of course - but I will always have a soft spot for and good memories of the MINI world !


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

I think the next thing to driving it away has to be choosing the toys. 8)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> I think the next thing to driving it away has to be choosing the toys. 8)


Soeccin' and the anticipation is all good - sometimes waiting can be as exciting as getting what you want - its like with a woman, the thrill of the chase !


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya both,
> I had a test drive in a ragtop Mini prior to buying my TTR and have to say that I was very impressed. However, you guys have owned them for some time and not like me just tested them. Will you miss them?


I will miss the MINI a lot - it's a fantastic car, the social scene is ace and, up until today, I had a new Works on order. Just time for a change though I think - I'm hoping to go back in 3 years though


----------



## wicked (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,

I recently bought a Quattro Sport...so far i absolutely love it and am still at the stage of gazing at it out the window  I am just looking around these forums....lots of really useful stuff here....I laughed at the parking thread....glad there are like minded people out there....


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

*To Dannys1*. Not quite 73, but I've not seen the rule that says "No pipe and slippers allowed in the TT".


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Can someone tell me what is the "Quattro Sport"?

How different is it from a TTC 225 Quattro.

I was aware of the 3.2 V6 but didnt know about this one!

Educate me please :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ajayp said:


> Can someone tell me what is the "Quattro Sport"?
> 
> How different is it from a TTC 225 Quattro.
> 
> ...


The quattro Sport or qS is a stripped down 225 remapped to 240 bhp the rear seats are removed the battery is repositioned in the boot 
They have Recaro front seats fitted V6 front bumper and rear spoiler red brake calipers the roof mirrors all grills and the black section of the rear spoiler are painted gloss black 
They come in 5 main body colours and air con can be deleated to save even more weight


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ajayp said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone tell me what is the "Quattro Sport"?
> ...


Wow...!

Thank for that. I just checked out a few pics online.
All I can say is very sexy and mean looking at the same time! I really like the rims!


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

More info at

http://www.carpages.co.uk/audi/audi-tt-28-02-05.asp


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ajayp said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ajayp said:
> ...


Got to be honest the first one I saw was a red on at the dealers and I was not impressed but a few weeks later I saw the same car out on the road and for some reason it looked 200x better out on the road so much so that if I did not need 4 seats I would sell my Golf and buy one


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ajayp said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


I really like the way the car is broken down with the top half black.

Anyway you mentioned the magic word "Golf" and I can also see you attend/ed GTI International. Which model is yours?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

ajayp said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ajayp said:
> ...


Rims are a nightmare. Look good but a total disaster.

Also missed the exhaust pipes are black and the steering wheel/gear knob and handbrake covers are all alcantara. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ajayp said:


> Anyway you mentioned the magic word "Golf" and I can also see you attend/ed GTI International. Which model is yours?


I have a mk4 GTI 25th anniversary 1.8T with one or two bits and piceses on it should be in the Golf+ mag along with the TT in the next few months


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> ajayp said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


I can understand the Alcantara an it looks cheap. But why are the rims a nightmare?
I think the 18" 9 spoke ones suit the TT the best!


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> ajayp said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway you mentioned the magic word "Golf" and I can also see you attend/ed GTI International. Which model is yours?
> ...


Nice one - mine is my beloved MK2 still going strong and refused requests to be featured by

The Golf
VW Performance

in the past.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think he means keeping them clean


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Cleaning yes and the fact they are polished. If the kerb monster decides to bite the wheels you're screwed!

o and the flaking clear lacquer.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ajayp said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ajayp said:
> ...


I had a 1992 J plate mk2 16v before this Golf (took me 18 months to find a good one) some times wish I had kept it


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

evenin everyone 

well after having the car for little more than a day, I can honestly say I love it!   

I'm gonna give it a clean at the weekend, as it's got dirty already :roll: so I'll post some pictures once it's sparkly again


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

Here we go then, a few piccies


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Cor! That is absolutely stunning 8)  . It's so shiny also   . Bet your very pleased with it! 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Gonch (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice mate, liking those wheels also. 8)


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks  yeah it is very shiny - I can thank my dealer for that though, as they gave it a good polish before I picked it up on Thurs  8) yeah I'm dead dead chuffed with it - everyone loves it!  I love the wheels too - surprisingly easy to clean too  although it is only 3 days since I picked it up :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Now there is a little let on that you have washed it already :lol:  :wink:


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah I have to admit, I spent all morning on it  :lol: 

and a shot from above:


----------



## wicked (Jan 25, 2007)

It's lovely.....


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Get the sticker out of the back window!

Looks 8)

I love my Avus QS


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah thats my next mod :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Got to say IMOP thet is the best colour combo for a qS


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

I love the mauritius blue, it's got such a great shine to it 8) this is my first blue car too


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

Looks great.
I'll keep an eye out for you....I'm just down the road in Shoreham


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks 

oooh cool - I'll keep my eyes peeled for you too


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Lovely car 118, glad you're enjoying it.  8)


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Awesome car 118, never liked the mauritius on any other Audi. All you need now is to swap your titanium coloured lights, for some black ones.

And i have some black ones.


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Well I have to say that the pics were worth waiting for. I really like the high point shot. I used steps for mine, I take it you were hanging out the front window. :roll:


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats Ian, and good luck with it


----------



## TimoTT (Jan 31, 2006)

IHI IT...


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Congratulations Ian - car looks excellent.

I've always liked that colour but don't generally like the two tone colour scheme of the QS. Yours does, however, look very, very good. I would only have a QS in your colour or the Pahantom Black.


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

TT4PJ said:


> Well I have to say that the pics were worth waiting for. I really like the high point shot. I used steps for mine, I take it you were hanging out the front window. :roll:


thanks everyone  oh by the way, the stickers gone out the back window now :wink: hehe

haha yeah I was hanging out my bedroom window - anything to try and get a good shot huh!  :lol:


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

WozzaTT said:


> Congratulations Ian - car looks excellent.
> 
> I've always liked that colour but don't generally like the two tone colour scheme of the QS. Yours does, however, look very, very good. I would only have a QS in your colour or the Pahantom Black.


  oi no copying! :roll: :lol: hehe


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So the question begs, is there anybody else on this forum with a blue/black QS? A few have the lady bird version (red/black) and a few have the silver/black! Stick your hands up [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

oooh good question! or am I erm... 'special' (people are always telling me I am, but I don't think they mean it like that :roll: :lol


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think you might be the only one as it goes . Unless any others stand forward .

I think there is only two of us on here with misano with red leather  8)


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

oooh cool - you mean I've joined an elite club then :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow missed this thread that is one nice TT 118


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

thanks 

I've been looking at other peoples car's in their siggys, etc, and can I just say that everyone elses look ace too! 8) some really nice car's on here


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

118 said:


> thanks
> 
> I've been looking at other peoples car's in their siggys, etc, and can I just say that everyone elses look ace too! 8) some really nice car's on here


Your are welcome most peoples cars on here are very well looked after

look here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ght=gaydon

and here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ght=gaydon

and here for last years national event pic

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ght=gaydon


----------



## wicked (Jan 25, 2007)

My QS is phantom black all over....I love it but really love yours too 118...so shiny....might have to clean mine again now tomorrow...


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

very nice - some seriously cool looking cars there 8) 8) 8)

looks like fun


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

wicked said:


> My QS is phantom black all over....I love it but really love yours too 118...so shiny....might have to clean mine again now tomorrow...


yeah I love the black - there's one for sale in the dealer near me, whic looks luvly, but the keeping it clean just puts me off a bit! :roll: looks ace when it's shiny and clean tho 8)


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

118 said:


> wicked said:
> 
> 
> > My QS is phantom black all over....I love it but really love yours too 118...so shiny....might have to clean mine again now tomorrow...
> ...


Yeah, black is what's known as a "summer" colour - in winter it's a monumental battle with the elements to keep it looking good :lol:


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

very true! hmmm maybe I could get the black one for summer and keep the blue one for winter :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Folks - do the sports seats come as standard or are they an option. Anyone know a link to a scanned brochure or option list ?

Ta

James


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

I think the recaro buckets are standard, and the seats that I have are optional - could be wrong tho! :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

118 said:


> I think the recaro buckets are standard, and the seats that I have are optional - could be wrong tho! :wink:


Recaros are standard on the qS you can have the standard coupe seats as a NCO


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

aaaah cool - did wonder about that


----------



## David87 (Aug 29, 2006)

There does seem to be quite a few with the 'normal' TT seats out there. Surprising quite how many, really.


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah I've noticed a few - it's probably cos mine is an ex demo, so more practical for the dealers. I'm only little, but even I struggled getting in and out of a QS with the Recaros :roll: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

118 said:


> yeah I've noticed a few - it's probably cos mine is an ex demo, so more practical for the dealers. I'm only little, but even I struggled getting in and out of a QS with the Recaros :roll: :lol:


I found getting in easy it was getting out that was the hard bit still who would want to get out of there qS :wink:


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah that's true, getting out was a bit tricky! Good point, even more reason to stay in the car


----------



## wicked (Jan 25, 2007)

Thats so true..good reason to stay in it...  ..mine has Recaro seats and I'm small...but I'm used to them now and don't even notice it anymore...


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

I do like the look of the Recaros 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

118 said:


> I do like the look of the Recaros 8)


The Recaros are nice but you do lose the heating and side airbags


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

true - I guess it's also a good way of making sure you don't put on too much weight too :lol:


----------



## wicked (Jan 25, 2007)

I really like the steering wheel too....thats nice on a cold morning...


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Even after 18 months I sometimes fail to extricate myself properly from the Recaros but I really love them!  I'm more or less sussed unless I've got a skirt on or if someone is parked near to me! :lol:

Do sometimes miss the heated bit on cold winter mornings but thanks to global warming even that isn't as bad! :wink:


----------



## wicked (Jan 25, 2007)

LoTTie said:


> Even after 18 months I sometimes fail to extricate myself properly from the Recaros but I really love them!  I'm more or less sussed unless I've got a skirt on or if someone is parked near to me! :lol:
> 
> Do sometimes miss the heated bit on cold winter mornings but thanks to global warming even that isn't as bad! :wink:


I have been known to flash a bit too much leg when I first got it, but have worked the art of getting out gracefully now ..lol..


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

yeah I struggle getting in and out of cars in a skirt too :roll: :lol: (joke btw!  ) hehe


----------



## wicked (Jan 25, 2007)




----------

